# You are now Uber Elite



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone else know about this. 
over 2000+ fares and my rating has stayed pretty much the same. 
New smoke to blow up our kiesters?
Anyone else get this?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Someone else from San Diego also started a thread about now being 'elite.'


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Not even a bonus? hahahaha


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No tip function mysteriously appeared on the app. No bonus, no increase in %. Just smoke.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

"Thank you so much for being a valued partner"
You wanna thank me, put it in my pocket.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

But you get a nice little icon next to your name in the app.

That reminds me, my first grade girl brought some work home that she did so well, the teacher put stickers on it. We're so proud we put it on the fridge.

You should feel proud about your little icon too. Congrats.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> But you get a nice little icon next to your name in the app.
> 
> That reminds me, my first grade girl brought some work home that she did so well, the teacher put stickers on it. We're so proud we put it on the fridge.
> 
> You should feel proud about your little icon too. Congrats.


I will print it out and put it on the fridge.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Anyone else know about this.
> over 2000+ fares and my rating has stayed pretty much the same.
> New smoke to blow up our kiesters?
> Anyone else get this?
> View attachment 17363


I received the same e-mail this afternoon. I wish, "elite" status paid more per mile, than I would feel elite.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I received the same e-mail this afternoon. I wish, "elite" status paid more per mile, than I would feel elite.


I hear that. Hell I would have been happy with a chocolate Uber bunny.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I received the same e-mail this afternoon. I wish, "elite" status paid more per mile, than I would feel elite.


We do get a tiny chance of winning a grand if we get six stars. 
Small chance. Infinitesimal chance......
More smoke up the kiester.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Swear to my Lord, I had a dream about this yesterday. Higher pricing though, and better rated frequent riders.

Didn't expect just a kiddy emblem that entitles me a slave that works below minimum wage.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> Swear to my Lord, I had a dream about this yesterday. Higher pricing though, and better rated frequent riders.
> 
> Didn't expect just a kiddy emblem that entitles me a slave that works below minimum wage.


Studies prove that people that swear to a higher power are lying... Pretty much like Uber.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Studies prove that people that swear to a higher power are lying... Pretty much like Uber.


That's funny and true.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Anyone else know about this.
> over 2000+ fares and my rating has stayed pretty much the same.
> New smoke to blow up our kiesters?
> Anyone else get this?
> View attachment 17363


Now you have a bullseye on your back for Uber's crappy passengers to bring your ratings down.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Anyone else know about this.
> over 2000+ fares and my rating has stayed pretty much the same.
> New smoke to blow up our kiesters?
> Anyone else get this?
> View attachment 17363


Congrats. Even though it doesn't increase your pay. Still cool.

Out of curiosity why didn't Chris put his last name on the email? Like he's scared of backlash.

Don't forget to print it and put it on your fridge.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Now you have a bullseye on your back for Uber's crappy passengers to bring your ratings down.


Stay positive.


----------



## ericFL (Jun 22, 2015)

I also got this mail earlier in the week.

(FYI: doing Uber abt 15/20 hrs a week, mostly weekend evenings/nights and turn on the app on occations when leaving regular gigs in software consulting during afternoon rush hour, + 900 rides, last 100 rated at 4,87)

By a cursory look, I don't see any upside. Fare is no different, commission is the same, or am I missing something ? Talk about a bulls eye on your face when the occational, but inevitable ass*** requests a ride. (remember kids, in most cases, the rating you get is determined well before the ride starts)' In almost any service delivery business, customer satisfaction is about meeting expectations, and meeting expectations is about managing the expectations going in; This is an example of poor management of expectations. (no, even though I am a Elite Driver, I will not offer water, candy, chocolates, warm towels, green tea, cunnilingus or suggestions as to where you can get hold of illegal drugs)

Deng; so now, One has to not only observe rules to avoid rides that will ding your ratings (i.e; if a pax calls before you arrive with anything else but clarification and relevant info: cancel and move on), you now have to be careful to not get too good a rating either. (I guess that 4.9 for last 100 rated is the cutoff point ?)

....I have to find another part time gig where I can still meet and interact with real people, after having dealt with cold, hard software for 8 hrs straight..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ericFL said:


> I also got this mail earlier in the week.
> 
> (FYI: doing Uber abt 15/20 hrs a week, mostly weekend evenings/nights and turn on the app on occations when leaving regular gigs in software consulting during afternoon rush hour, + 900 rides, last 100 rated at 4,87)
> 
> ...


I actually don't agree with any of what you said. 
Nothing changed except I received an attempt by Uber to make drivers feel better about Uber. Nothing changed in my mind. I will not act differently.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think we have the elite program in Houston yet, but Uber Eats is killing my rating, so I probably don't have to worry about becoming an elite.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Congrats. Even though it doesn't increase your pay. Still cool.
> 
> Out of curiosity why didn't Chris put his last name on the email? Like he's scared of backlash.
> 
> Don't forget to print it and put it on your fridge.


Better yet, print it out and tape it to the back of the seats of his car. Then the Paxs will know that he is their personal driver and will do everything they say. Then knock him down a few stars for doing such.

But congrats nevertheless. Deleted the app off my phone today.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I would have been much more hostile about it. I would have sent him an email asking about any perks and bait him into letting him know how idiotic this is.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

EricFL, your overall rating is last 500 not 100. But, FYI, one of our fellow SD Elite drivers asked a passenger to look out for the opportunity to give an extra star..6 rather than 5 and the pax said he would text her...he did later and said there was not opportunity to give a 6 star rating so whoever said that was purpose may be wrong. Oh well, another Uber got ya!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> EricFL, your overall rating is last 500 not 100. But, FYI, one of our fellow SD Elite drivers asked a passenger to look out for the opportunity to give an extra star..6 rather than 5 and the pax said he would text her...he did later and said there was not opportunity to give a 6 star rating so whoever said that was purpose may be wrong. Oh well, another Uber got ya!


Like most things Uber, what they say is not always what you get. 
I wonder about the AMEX 1000 dollar monthly contest.....

Almost all pax have asked me what it was about. I had to confess I had no clue.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

So how does Elite work? 2000 trips and a 4.85 rating?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I don't think we have the elite program in Houston yet, but Uber Eats is killing my rating, so I probably don't have to worry about becoming an elite.


is that a separate rating.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> So how does Elite work? 2000 trips and a 4.85 rating?


I never got invited guess you have to have good rating to be invited to try uber eats.But there still a no tipping required.uh that ok I will do door dash instead


----------

